# B14



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what would it take to change the B14 rear end to an independent suspension like the B13? (other than a lot of creativity and money)


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> *what would it take to change the B14 rear end to an independent suspension like the B13? (other than a lot of creativity and money) *


It is not worth doing it. The B14 gives up nothing to the B13 if it is properly set up.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

good to know. thanks for the info.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

good to know. thanks.

what about weight considerations tho? that beam looks pretty big.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Testing*

Testing


----------

